# Roaches...



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

I work industrial and we are in a plant for the next couple of weeks that is just infested.

We are relocating a couple lines and when we were pulling the cables back through the wire duct, it exposed a literal carpet of roach **** and a ton of empty egg sacks, as well as the obvious creepy crawlers.

When we first entered the place to check out the work, within 30 seconds there was a roach seen crawling down a process pipe beside the mixers. 

Haccp certified, yeah ok. I can say without the benefit of a doubt that roaches enter this product without much of a quality control to prevent the consumer eating it.


Seen worse?


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I know your north of me but can I ask what product or a hint or does it make its way here?
Then again maybe I should shut up. Ignorance is bliss.
I'm mostly residential but had a house like this a few months ago. Nasty people (HO) there would smash them and leave them on the floor, like trophies or something. Yuck.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Breakfasteatre said:


> I work industrial and we are in a plant for the next couple of weeks that is just infested. We are relocating a couple lines and when we were pulling the cables back through the wire duct, it exposed a literal carpet of roach **** and a ton of empty egg sacks, as well as the obvious creepy crawlers. When we first entered the place to check out the work, within 30 seconds there was a roach seen crawling down a process pipe beside the mixers. Haccp certified, yeah ok. I can say without the benefit of a doubt that roaches enter this product without much of a quality control to prevent the consumer eating it. Seen worse?


 ha please tell us what the product is so I can never eat it again.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

tates1882 said:


> ha please tell us what the product is so I can never eat it again.


LOL, be prepared to starve to death...
I see some very very clean facilities out there, but if you look long and hard enough, you find nasty stuff even there. That's why the FDA has limits to the AMOUNT of bug droppings and body parts in our food, not a ZERO TOLERANCE. If it were zero, everyone would have to shut down right now.

My father used to build commercial bakery conveyor ovens and I cut my teeth doing service work with his guys when I was a kid. All of the fast food burger places use big contract bakeries around the country to make their buns, some of those are decent, but some of them are nasty beyond belief. As a general rule, the cheaper the franchise the less attention paid to those details. So when you get a burger for 99 cents, think about that... the FDA says no more than xx number of roach body parts per pound of burger buns, but the cheap buns will likely be right up against that limit rather than closer to zero.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*Roach Steve .....*



Breakfasteatre said:


> Seen worse?


I was down on my luck years ago, ended up in the '_roach motel_' rooming house w/mutual bathrooms , along with the cast of the star wars bar scene....:no:

Only thing my room had was a mattress on the floor, and a big bottle of Dr Destructo roach killer, which i ran around the mattress

One night i woke becase a roach crawled across my face, so i reached up for the pullchain bare bulb above me to find the line unbroken (they scatter w/light) ALL WATCHING ME SLEEP!!!!

I swear these creatures will live through nuclear apocalypse....

~CS~


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Not to derail the excellent thread on eating insects but what scares the  out of me is staying at a hotel or motel that has bed bugs.

I DO NOT want to bring those critters home!

Pete


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

Breakfasteatre said:


> I work industrial and we are in a plant for the next couple of weeks that is just infested.
> 
> We are relocating a couple lines and when we were pulling the cables back through the wire duct, it exposed a literal carpet of roach **** and a ton of empty egg sacks, as well as the obvious creepy crawlers.
> 
> ...


Been there done that...once I using the phone at a process plant we were working on and what I thought was writing on the wall by phone. Noooo, I was looking at the wall and all the writing started to move. Krazy I tell you! Do remember to WEAR ear plugs! Very important! And leave them in all day!


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

JRaef said:


> LOL, be prepared to starve to death...
> I see some very very clean facilities out there, but if you look long and hard enough, you find nasty stuff even there. That's why the FDA has limits to the AMOUNT of bug droppings and body parts in our food, not a ZERO TOLERANCE. If it were zero, everyone would have to shut down right now.
> 
> My father used to build commercial bakery conveyor ovens and I cut my teeth doing service work with his guys when I was a kid. All of the fast food burger places use big contract bakeries around the country to make their buns, some of those are decent, but some of them are nasty beyond belief. As a general rule, the cheaper the franchise the less attention paid to those details. So when you get a burger for 99 cents, think about that... the FDA says no more than xx number of roach body parts per pound of burger buns, but the cheap buns will likely be right up against that limit rather than closer to zero.


The one I read was X amount of fly eggs in fig filling...just some extra protein when eating those fig newtons!


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Pete m. said:


> Not to derail the excellent thread on eating insects but what scares the  out of me is staying at a hotel or motel that has bed bugs.
> 
> I DO NOT want to bring those critters home!
> 
> Pete


 My understanding was that bed bugs were almost totally eradicated.
Johnson Wax, the firm that makes Raid and other insecticides, had a hard time getting them to test their products.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

*Figs are a special case*



pjholguin said:


> The one I read was X amount of fly eggs in fig filling...just some extra protein when eating those fig newtons!



It takes a specific wasp to fertilize figs... 

Look it up.

It's IMPOSSIBLE to eat a fig that didn't get so fertilized.

What would really freak you out is the food processing conditions in the Third World.

That includes our favorites:

Cocoa
Coffee
Pistachios

Spices -- forever

&&&&&

By now, ****roaches ought to be deemed 'domesticated' -- as I can't imagine them surviving without man and his kitchens.:laughing:


----------



## pjholguin (May 16, 2014)

telsa said:


> It takes a specific wasp to fertilize figs...
> 
> Look it up.
> 
> ...


I went back and reread the article, and it was the amount of insects body parts allowed in the fig filling. My bad.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

pjholguin said:


> I went back and reread the article, and it was the amount of insects body parts allowed in the fig filling. My bad.


Yummie!
It's almost like when I worked for a company who did a lot of service work for pizza huts. Worst thing was the real nasty ones were the ones who always offered me food the most. Ah yes the good ol days :thumbup:


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 8, 2014)

NYC has a bad problem with bed bugs. Three or four years ago I worked for a major law firm doing security. Someone complained about them so they brought in the dogs to sniff then closed each floor one by one, sealed it up and fumigated.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I worked at a food manufacturing plant that would put down those sticky pads to catch rats. Mondays were disgusting. Between that and the meat parts used to make some of the products, I stopped eating some of their food.


----------

